# co2 set up



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

is there a website where I can get a co2 setup for a good price? I don't wanna spent over $150........


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

$150 is, imo, about the limit on the cheap side of what you can get away with. Check e-Bay, you can often find a regulator there for around $40-$45. You will need a needle valve from Clippard, which runs around $20 (I think Robert at AB sells them). A 5 - 10 lb cylinder will run you $60-$80 - check places that sell fire extinguishers or welding supply stores. A diy reactor will run $10 for parts from Home Depot or Lowe's. All that's left is a bubble counter, which you can go the diy route for free essentially or just skip and determine flow rate by pulling the connection and checking it into a jar with water and adjust.

Check out this site under the CO2 section for some more info:
http://webpages.charter.net/bobalston/AquaticPlants.htm


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Don't forget a check valve.

I bought my brand new aluminum 5lb cannister for $57 from these guys:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Catalina-CO2-CO-2-5-lb-Cylinder-Tank_W0QQitemZ7614853853QQcategoryZ57074QQcmdZViewItem

Don't forget about $12 to get it filled. CO2 resistant tubing is also a must. Aquabotanic sells it last I checked.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a article on afforadable pressurized C02... http://sammyxp.tripod.com/html/id23.html

I used the above for my first setup and paid around $130 for every thing.


----------

